# Trading Power change



## HuskyJim (Jun 6, 2005)

I have two red weeks at Dikhololo and one red week at Seapointer, all banked earlier this year.  

Will these have less trade power now (than similar weeks banked after May 22) or more?

Is there a way to un-bank and re-bank to get teh higher power?


----------



## magiroux (Jun 7, 2005)

According to Marge @ RCI, the "adjustment" applies to new deposits as well as "redeposits". If you cancelled an exchange and put your week back in the bank, the trade power on that week would also be adjusted. I wonder if an ongoing search that was cancelled would work???


----------

